# What do you wear under your waders?



## enso (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey all.

I just got back from Cabelas with some new 3mm neoprene chest waders. I assumed they fit sort of like snow pants where you can wear some pants underneath (obviously I'm new at this). When I tried that my jeans got all bunched up around my knees once my feet hit the boots. It seems like wearing jeans under them are out of the question. So I ask... what do you all wear underneath them. Just your boxers/briefs? Long johns?


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Wear your socks over the top of your pant cuffs...

<°)))>{


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Thong- under armour- fleece pants


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

It depends on how cold it is. Warm weather I wear shorts. Cold gets more layers of course. Pants with elastic cuffs work good. Or you can get straps with velcro to hold your pants in place as you put the waders on or just tuck your pant legs into your socks. This is the problem with neoprenes, hard to get on. But they are warm and allow better mobility (especially stocking foot ones).
I also buy the stout size to give me more room to fit my pants into them without giving up too much mobility.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thong- under armour- fleece pants


I wear my thong outside my waders...

<°)))>{


----------



## mihunte (Nov 23, 2014)

If its warm enough, gym shorts are tough to beat and don't get bunched up. Tight fitting base layer like Under armour cold gear for when you need extra warmth.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

When its warm, i wear running pants with my gortex waders. Cold, I wear running pants with 5mm neoprene. When it's really cold, simms fleece pants. Velcro straps or socks over the legs keep things bunching up. The elastic stirrups work too.


----------



## Salmonfever (Jan 24, 2008)

I wear breathable waders so I have room to put on as many layers as I want. The only problem is I haven't seen anyone make camo in a few years.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

In cold weather (5mm neopreme) I wear thermal underwear and maybe a pair of sweatpants and I tuck my socks over that. I used to have a nice pair of fleece wader pants and with my socks over them I was good to go. 

In warm weather (3mm neopreme) I wear thin sweatpants underneath. I do not like the "clammy" feel of neopreme on bare skin. 


Denim and neopreme justo not work for me. It bunches up in all the wrong places even with the socks over them.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Buy a set of neoprene/velcro straps. They sell then for this specific reason. Put then around your annkles. I keep a set in the wader pocket for occasions when I am wearing something that will ride up when putting the waders on. 

Athletic pants are great. They make some nice ones that are insulated. Long underwear under them if it is cold. I wear sweatpants sometimes as well.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Cabela's fleece waders pants in cold, and Carhart shorts for Teal.
They are kinda stretchy, roomy, have a stirrup on each leg, a Velcro ankle strap, zipper pocket, and machine washable. The dogs recognize if you take them down off the peg, we are hitting the swamp.

It's very strange wearing shorts warm weather ducking, the swamp water is like warm soup.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

depends


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

I use fleece pants with a baselayer on really cold days, just the baselayer on mild/fall weather days and just shorts in hot weather. I sewed an elastic strap to go under my foot/heel on the fleece pants to keep them from bunching.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Adidas jogging pants a polypropylene underwear


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Poly propylene long johns, fleece bibs, merino wool socks.
If wading all day I wear my 5 mm boot foots. Hold more heat.
If in boat or blind stocking foot 5 mm.Stocking foots give you so much more flexibility. 
Key is comfortable and wicks moisture under waders. If you sweat wearing jeans in early am expect a cold day and swamp ass!


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Normal weather 55*> water >55*, Cabelas Dry Plus Breathables - Columbia fleece wader pants
Cool weather, Water <55* - Columbia fleece wader pants with silks underneath.
40* weather, water <45* - Cabelas heavyweight wader pants with silks underneath
30* weather, water < 35* - Cabelas heavyweight wader pants and polar weight poly pro underneath
10* colder than above, Cabelas 8mm 1600gr waders, with above layering and whatever chemical handwarmers needed.
Never been cold.

I've been too hot. Opener 8 years ago or so, it was 86*. Wore shorts in my waders...seriously thought about going commando. That or not even wear waders and have copious use of camo face paint down below - didn't want to flare birds though.:yikes:


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

TNL said:


> Normal weather 55*> water >55*, Cabelas Dry Plus Breathables - Columbia fleece wader pants
> Cool weather, Water <55* - Columbia fleece wader pants with silks underneath.
> 40* weather, water <45* - Cabelas heavyweight wader pants with silks underneath
> 30* weather, water < 35* - Cabelas heavyweight wader pants and polar weight poly pro underneath


My exact setup and IMHO the "perfect" setup. I have now got my friends using this setup and they still thank me several times a season. The only difference from TNL is that I will keep using my Dry Plus in below freezing and when hunting on ice. The only time I break out the Neo's is when I know I will be breaking a LOT of ice, not because they are warmer but to give me some more padding on the shin's as you break through and bust ice.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

When it's warm I just go boxers or shorts. In the cold I wear Columbia omni fleece wader pants. They have loops on the bottom that goes under your foot so they don't pull up.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Camo Thong, maxi pad then waders


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Merino wool long undies, add fleece pants when it's colder than 40. Colder than 30 I'll add an extra layer of long undies. Thong goes without saying. 

Never wear cotton (does not stay warm when wet and takes long to dry), and never wear down in the water (is useless when it gets wet). 

IMO you're going to get cold in 3mm neoprene in temps colder than 40. I don't wear neoprene waders anymore, only breathable. If you still have a tag on those I recommend you do the same. Then you only focus on layers and don't have to bother choosing whether to wear your neoprene waders that weigh 15lbs or 30lbs.


----------

